# Repo driver needs help with portable lighting



## Sanchez2389 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hello everyone, I'm new to this site as a member, but in the past I have gotten not only excellent ideas but also knowledge I could have not gotten elsewhere. This is my first thread so please bare with me. So here is the deal I recently started a job repossessing vehicles in the over night hours, I am not assigned to one vehicle I tend to have to switch vehicles from time to time. We currently run the mini wrecker trucks and also what they call camera cars. The cameras are license plate scanners that scan up to 10k plates in a 8 hour shift, they are mounted on the hood of the vehicles. Now the problem is my job calls for me needing to go to some pretty dark locations out here in Arizona to recover vehicles even some apartment complexes have no lighting in the parking lots, the cameras have inferred lighting but it tends to not be the best in skipping potential validation hits because when the picture of the plate pops up not all letters/numbers are very readable. I'm looking to possibly make some sort of 12v power lighting that can be powered via the lighter socket ideally I would like two lights mounted by magnet one for driver side and one for passenger side with some sort of switch box that I can control either side or both sides of light depending on where I'm searching for vehicles up for repo, ideally it would have to be portable because some nights I'm in different vehicles. I have already spoke with local PD on my idea with the lighting they have no problem be it that they know exactly what I'm doing with these lights also since there is little to no people on the roads at 3am only under the conditions I don't drive with them on while I'm on the main roads for obvious reasons, but apartment complexes dark neighborhoods ect. Are perfectly okay for the fact they understand sometimes these debters can hide these cars in dark Ally's and ect. Am what I wanting to do even doable or am I biteing off more than I can chew any and all comments concerns constructive criticism and advice is all welcomed. Sorry for my first post being so long thanks in advance.


----------

